# Music for a Dark Hero



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Please share your recommendation for classical, preferably late-romantic, works that could bring to mind a dark hero, aka the Danny Elfmann "Batrman" theme.

I am thinking the following:

Tchaikovski - Manfred Symphony, Swan Lake Finale, and perhaps many others 
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Liszt - Faust Symphony

You get the idea I'm sure. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Mozart's Don Giovanni is possibly the prototype 'dark hero' - the opera was popular throughout the Romantic Era when the others were neglected. If you want something more diabolical there is Mephistopheles in Berlioz 'Damnation of Faust'. At one point Berlioz considered converting his 'dramatic legend' into a fully fledged opera and calling it after Mephisto rather than Faust. The Finale of the Symphonie Fantastique is a Wiches Sabbath if you want something purely orchestral.

Wagner's Dutchman is another dark hero; the work has a dramatic overture if you don't want the whole opera.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Deleted. Nonsense. My own fantasies. Sorry.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Perhaps the Wagner "Twilight of the Gods"?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Glière - Symphony No. 3 _Ilya Murometz_
Novák - Lady Godiva


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Shostakovich 8?


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead


----------

